# Versatile Automotive Diagnostics Announces VAD Mobile Wireless



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Versatile Automotive Diagnostics (VAD) is proud to announce the addition of “*VAD Mobile Wireless*” to their line of aftermarket VW/Audi specific diagnostic tools.

VAD Mobile Wireless expands on the concept that has made the VAD brand so successful; packaging powerful high level diagnostic functionality with portability and convenience. 
With new VAD Mobile Wireless, the user is no longer confined to the cabin of the vehicle with the traditional OBD-II cable. Now, an OBD-II adapter equipped with *Bluetooth®* wireless technology is used in conjunction with a PDA or Smartphone to communicate with on board computers.
*COMPATIBLE WITH CAN-BUS EQUIPPED VEHICLES*
Not only does VAD Mobile Wireless offer increased flexibility and portability, it is also able to communicate with the latest CAN-Bus equipped VW and Audi vehicles up to and including the 2008 model year. These newer (post 2004) models rely heavily on a faster and more advanced communication system that cannot be completely accessed with the original VAD Mobile product. With VAD Mobile Wireless operating over the Bluetooth wireless network, all ECU’s can now be accessed and navigation and sampling rates are faster than ever before.








*UPDATED INTERFACE AND FUNCTIONALITY*
The updated diagnostics software features an improved user interface, hundreds of new fault codes, and an up to date vehicle data base; allowing users to perform the newest basic settings, long coding and adaptation procedures. A new quick scroll features makes it easier to navigate while logging multiple measuring blocks, and more detailed parameters for each measuring block have been added.
As an added feature, with VAD Mobile Wireless, you now have access to two additional software modules: OBD-II diagnostics and a specialized Print module (sold separately, see website for pricing).
The OBD-II universal software supports both PWM and VPW J-1850 protocols, including all European, Asian, and Domestic models up to 2008. 
The Print software allows the user to print pre-formatted reports wirelessly from their diagnostic device direct to an IrDA equipped laser printer. These reports include DTC scans, Readiness reports, and data logs both in list and graphical format.
For a limited time, VAD will be offering the VAD Mobile Wireless package for a special introductory price of *$599.00*. Current VAD Mobile customers interested in upgrading to VAD Mobile Wireless should contact VAD directly for pricing inquires and compatibility with their current Mobile setup.
*VAD Mobile Wireless: No laptop, No Cable, Pure Convenience… *
For more information, please visit http://www.vadmobile.com or call 604.598.8520. Orders can be processed by PayPal via the website or by calling the VAD offices directly with a Visa or MasterCard. 
As our VAD staff will be attending the Waterfest event, e-mails, phone messages, and orders for the product will be dealt with upon our return to the office Monday July 21.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Versatile Automotive Diagnostics Announces VAD Mobile Wireless ([email protected])*

I want to send a big thank you to everyone that stopped by the HPA/VAD booth at Waterfest this past weekend in New Jersey. 








Hundreds of people stopped to see VAD Mobile and VAD Mobile Wireless in action, and were able to see first hand how portable and convenient Palm OS Smartphones and handhelds really are for diagnostics.
A few common questions arose at the show that I thought I would take the time to answer:
*1. Does the Bluetooth adapter stay connected in an environment with many Bluetooth devices?*
Each Bluetooth adapter is matched to its corresponding PDA through a selection process and password creation. Once connected, the communication has proven to be consistent and at a higher rate of speed that previous versions, even during long data logging sessions.
*2. Can the Bluetooth adapter connect to other non-VW/Audi CAN vehicles?*
Yes. There is an optional OBD-II universal software available that will can European, Asian, and Domestic vehicles. 
*3. What is the range of the Bluetooth adapter?*
The Bluetooth adapter has successfully connected at a range of 50 to 60 feet, depending on the PDA and the area tested.
*4. How can I get software updates to the adapter?*
The adapter can be plugged into a vehicle and have updates "beamed" to it using a specific software file. The process takes just a few minutes, and the files can be obtained by e-mail or off the website.
*5. Will the adapter work with I-Phone, Windows Mobile, or Blackberry?*
We do not presently have connectivity with these devices. While we do not have imminent release dates for such advancements, we would love to have a software capable of running on all Smartphones. Our research and development team is working hard to find solutions for all types of devices. Look for announcements at http://www.vadmobile.com








Thank you for orders received so far. Shipping will be processed this week. Visit our website for more information.
VAD Mobile Wireless: _No cable, no laptop, pure convenience_.


----------

